# cutting rockwool/glasswool insulation



## barkwindjammer (29 Jan 2010)

What is used to cut rockwool insulation-without making candy floss


----------



## houtslager (29 Jan 2010)

a big serrated bread knife is the best.

hs


----------



## Rich (29 Jan 2010)

I use wallpaper hanging scissors.

Rich.


----------



## MikeG. (29 Jan 2010)

Stanley knife, with a board underneath. You only have to cut it to length, as the rolls pull apart to standard widths.

Mike


----------



## studders (30 Jan 2010)

Mike Garnham":2usz03wa said:


> Stanley knife, with a board underneath. You only have to cut it to length, as the rolls pull apart to standard widths.
> 
> Mike



Not much good when your joists were done by 'Dead Eye Dick' who never felt the need to measure things. In which case I found the best method was to use a panel saw and cut to width while the roll was still in the wrapping, then cut to length as above.


----------



## jasonB (30 Jan 2010)

When using the stanley knife use a straight edge on top of the insulation to compress it then the knife will go through easily, it can be done freehand but its easier with a straightedge until you get the hang of it.

Jason


----------



## monkeybiter (31 Jan 2010)

I've tried a saw and I've tried scissors, found scissors to be easier and much less messy.


----------



## MikeG. (31 Jan 2010)

monkeybiter":3ne8kot6 said:


> I've tried a saw and I've tried scissors, found scissors to be easier and much less messy.



When are you going to try the correct tool..........a knife? Anything else is just complicating matters.

Mike


----------



## barkwindjammer (3 Feb 2010)

Gave Mike Garnhams method, board underneath, board on top to compress the mat-stanley knife-worked a treat, thanks for the info guys


----------

